# Renting options between Temasek and AngMoKio



## expat_sourabh (Feb 13, 2014)

Hi expats, 

I am looking for places to stay between Temasek and AngMoKio. Please let know which is a better and cheaper place to stay?

Also I am looking to stay on sharing basis, so can you please provide some websites (without agents) where I can search? 

Please help!!!:confused2:

Regards,
Sourabh


----------



## beppi (Jun 10, 2013)

If you are looking for a sublet room in a shared flat, try easyroommate.com.sg - you need to get a paid membership to use the site effectively (despite them claiming otherwise), but it's far cheaper than an agent fee.
(Disclaimer: I have not in any way connected to that site, just used it in the past satisfactorily.)

However, if your rental budget is below S$800/month or you need a place for less than a year, you might be out of luck here, too.


----------



## JacobDing (Sep 30, 2014)

Yes there are many free listing website you find in search engine Google. I think sharing room are also good because its costing is much low and also have no responsibility. One thing always keep in mind first you gathered some handsome credit in your bank, then decide to rent a personal accommodation.


----------

